# first time with angles glacier... not sure how its spelled



## Gomez (Oct 7, 2014)

Gonna doo all the angles in the hallway post pic when I'm done I'm pretty sure It won't be as good as your work but hope some of you got some tips


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Running that roller is the easy part, but that plow is an art I never mastered. I have an excuse, because I'm a hangar.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Gomez said:


> Gonna doo all the angles in the hallway post pic when I'm done I'm pretty sure It won't be as good as your work but hope some of you got some tips


your butt is peeking:whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> your butt is peeking:whistling2:


That's horrid Ice. Funny but horrid.


----------



## Magnum Drywall (Oct 12, 2014)

Roll from the middle out to the the ends.


----------

